# Smaller TT with ducted air?



## ckg (Jan 26, 2020)

We're shopping for our first tt. We've identified some desires, one of which makes our search a bit challenging and time consuming, so we're appealing to those in the know to help narrow the field. Due to budget we've been focusing on pre-owned. Here are our criteria:

smallish, 18-22' or so, up to about 4,000 lbs
walk-around queen
dinette
off the floor fridge w. freezer
vent hood
and, here's the thing: ducted air. We're aware that this is not common, nor a necessity in a small trailer. It is due to the noise. We have experienced non-ducted, including our own in a tent trailer over many summers. Never got used to it. We live in Tx and will be using the a/c regularly. We realize that ducted make noise too...but less enough that we made this a priority.

We've done our fair share of internet research, but since this isn't a common search criteria, it's quite a task. And we'd like to have an inclusive list of what's out there to choose from, as we hope to enjoy our camper for a decade or more... Thank you to all who respond!


----------



## Shaun Harrison (Jul 25, 2020)

kodiak 201qb


----------



## Butchkoral (Jul 15, 2021)

We just purchased a 2005 Sunnybrook Solanta 2406. Sleeps 4-6 all very good appliances, Shower tub in a nice size bathroom for a 24ft. Research showed its excellent for new owners an in your weight range.


----------

